# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  332 indian recipies

## kkkp

-------------------------------------------------------------------
1. Aloo Palak 


Ingredients
3 cups chopped spinach
2 large onoins chopped fine
2 large potatoes boiled and peeled
1 tomato grated
2 green chillies
1" piece ginger
1 tsp. lemon juice
1/2 tsp. wheat or other flour
1 tsp. red chilli powder
1 tsp. cinnamon-clove powder
1/4 tsp. turmeric powder
1/2 tsp cumin seeds
2 pinches asafoetida
1/2 tsp. garam masala
1/2 tbsp. butter
4 tbsp. ghee
salt to taste



METHOD:
Put the washed spinach in a pan, add very little water (just a sprinkle) and a pinch of salt.
Cover and boil over a high flame for 2 minutes. Cool quickly, or hold under running water in a colander.
Put in a mixie, add green chilli and run for a minute. Keep slightly coarse, do not make very smooth.
Keep aside.
Cut the potatoes into big pieces. Heat ghee and fry potatoes till light brown.
Drain the potatoes, keep aside.
In the same hot ghee add the cumin seeds.
Add the ginger, onions and fry till very tender.
Add the tomato and further fry for two minutes.
Add all the dry masalas and fry till ghee separates.
Add spinach and potatoes.
When it resumes a boil sprinkle the flour and stir well. Boil for 2-3 minutes. Add lemon juice
Just before s erving heat butter in a tiny saucepan and add the asafoetida.
Pour over the vegetable and mix gently.
Serve hot with naan or parathas or even rice.
Note: You may use boiled peas, boiled corn kernels or paneer chunks in the above dish, instead of atoes.
Making time: 45 minutes
Makes for: 6
Shelf life: Best fresh

----------


## kkkp

-------------------------------------------------------------------
2. Gobi Manchurian 


Ingredients
1 medium. cauliflower clean and broken into big florettes.
1 small bunch spring onoin finely chopped
2 tsp. ginger finely chopped
1 tsp. garlic finely chopped
1/4 cup plain flour
3 tbsp. cornflour
1/4 tsp. red chilli powder
2 red chillies, dry
3 tbsp. oil
1 1/2 cups water
1 tbsp. milk



METHOD:

Boil the florettes for 3-4 minutes in plenty of water, to which a tbsp. of milk has been added.
Drain and pat dry on a clean cloth.
Make thin batter out of flour and 2 tbsp.cornflour, adding 1/4 tsp. each of ginger and garlic and red chilli powder and salt
to taste.
Dip the florettes in the batter one by one and deep fry in hot oil. Keep aside.
In the remaining oil, add remaining ginger, garlic and crushed red chilli and fry for a minute.
Add the salt and spring onions.
Stir fry for a minute. Add 1 1/2 cups water and bring to a boil.
Add 1 tbsp. cornflour to 1/4 cup water and dissolve well.
Gradually add to the gravy and stir continuously till it resumes boiling.
Boil till the gravy becomes transparent. Add florettes and soya sauce.
Boil for two more minutes and remove.
Serve hot with noodles or rice.


Variations:
Dry manchurian can be made by omitting the gravy.
Make florettes as above and instead of adding water as above, add fried florettes, spring onions and soya ce at this stage.
Sprinkle 1 tsp. cornflour on the florettes and stirfry for 2 minutes.
Serve piping hot with toothpicks or miniforks and chilligarlic sauce or tomato sauce.
Same procedure for veg. manchurian (with gravy or dry), but instead of using only cauliflower, use finely chopped minced
vegetables and
bind with some cornflour or bread crumbs and make small lumps the size of a pingpong ball.
Fry as above and proceed as above.
Making time: 45 minutes
Makes for: 6
Shelf life: Best fresh

----------


## kkkp

-------------------------------------------------------------------
4. Shahi Paneer 


Ingredients
250 gms. paneer (cottge cheese) 
3 tbsp. ghee or butter 
1 onion chopped into strips 
1/2" piece ginger chopped fine 
2 green chillies chopped fine 
4 tomatoes chopped fine 
2 cardamoms crushed
1/4 cup beaten curd
1/2 tsp. red chilli powder
1/2 tsp. garam masala
salt to taste
1/2 cup milk
2 tbsp. tomato sauce
To garnish:
2 tbsp. grated paneer
1 tbsp. chopped coriander



Method:
Chop the paneer into 2" fingers.
Heat half the ghee. Add onion,ginger, green chilli and cardamom. Fry for 3-4 minutes.
Add tomatoes and cook for 7-8 minutes, covered.
Add curd and cook for 5 minutes.
Add 1/2 cup water and cool.
Blend in a mixie till smooth.
Heat remaining ghee, add gravy and other ingredients except milk and paneer.
Boil to get a very thick gravy.
Just before serving, heat gravy, add milk and paneer fingers and boil for 3-4 minutes.
Garnish with chopped coriander and grated paneer.
Making time: 45 minutes.
Makes for: 6
Shelf life: best fresh.

----------


## kkkp

----------------------------------------------------------------
3. Sindhi Saibhaji 


Ingredients
1 each -carrot, capsicum, onion, small cabbage,potato, brinjal, tomato, ladyfinger (okra)
100 gms. french beans
8
1/2 bunch each spinach, coriander, khatta (3 leaved) greens.
1/2 bunch any other leafy greens.
1 cup green gram dal
1/2 cup horsegram dal (channa dal)
4-5 green chillies
2-3 clovettes garlic
1 tsp. red chilli powder
1 tsp. dhania (coriander seed) powder
1 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. turmeric
3 tbsp. oil
1/2 tbsp. ghee
2 pinches asafoetida



METHOD:
Clean and wash dals.
Clean, wash and chop spinach and vegetables except tomato.
Heat oil in a pressure cooker, add all the vegetables, spinach and dals.
Mix well, add enough water to cover the contents.
Add all masalas and mix.
Place whole tomato on top, cover and pressurecook for 3 whistles.
Cool the cooker, open and handblend the contents.
Heat 1/2 tbsp. ghee add a pinch of asafoetida add to the mashed vegetable.
Serve hot with paratha or steamed rice
Making time: 30 minutes (excluding cooling time)
Makes for: 6
Shelf life: Best fresh

----------


## kkkp

-------------------------------------------------------------------
5. Potato in Curd Gravy 


Ingredients
3 medium. potatoes boiled and peeled 
1 cup curd or yogurt beaten 
1 tsp. red chilli powder 
1 tsp. salt 
1/2 tsp. dhania powder 
1/4 tsp. turmeric powder 
1/4 tsp. garam masala 
2 pinches asafoetida 
1 stalk curry leaves
1 tbsp. coriander leaves chopped 
1 1/4 cup water 
1/2 tsp. each ginger, garlic grated 
2 green chillies slit 
1 tsp. each cumin, mustard seeds 
1/4 tsp. wheat flour 
1 tbsp. oil 




Method: 

Cut potatoes into big pieces. Mash 3-4 pieces fine with hand. Keep both aside. Mix all the dry masala in 1/4 cup water. Heat oil. Add the seeds (cumin and mustard). When they splutter, add ginger-garlic, chilli and curry leaves. Add the masala mixture and fry for 2 minutes. Add beaten curd and fry for 5 minutes or till the curd loses its whiteness. Stir continuously after adding curd. 

Add the remaining water and all the potato and flour. Stir well. Boil and simmer for 10 minutes or till gravy thickens Garnish with chopped coriander. Serve hot with thin wheat chappaties and rice. 

Making time: 30 minutes. 
Makes for: 5 
Shelf life: Best fresh

----------


## kkkp

-------------------------------------------------------------------
7. Malai Kofta 


Ingredients

Gravy: 
125 gms. cream 
75 gms. khoya or paneer 
150 ml. milk 
50 gms. cashewnuts 
3 tsp. white pepper powder. 
2 1/2 tsp. sugar 
2 tsp. grated ginger 
1/4 tsp. nutmeg powder 
1/2 tsp. turmeric powder 
1 tsp. garlic crushed 
1" cinnamon 
6 cloves 
6 cardamoms 
salt to taste 
3 tbsp. ghee 

Kofta:

50 gms. khoya 

50 gms. paneer 
5 medium potatoes 
20 gms. cashewnuts 
20 gms. raisins 
4-5 green chillies chopped fine 
1/2 tsp. ginger grated 
1 tsp. coriander chopped 1/2 tsp. cumin seeds salt to taste 

Garnish:

1 tbsp. grated cheese or paneer 
1 tbsp. chopped coriander 






Method

Koftas Boil the potatoes, peel and smash them. Mix together all the ingredients except raisins and cashews. Take a ping-pong ball sized dough in hand. Flatten. Place 2-3 cashews and raisins in the centre and shape into a ball. Repeat for remaining dough. Keep aside. 

Gravy: Roast the cinnamon, cardamom, nutmeg and cloves together. Dry grind and keep aside. Wet grind all the other ingredients, except ghee, to a paste. Heat ghee in a skillet, add powdered spices and fry for 2-3 seconds. Add paste and fry further for 5-7 minutes stirring well. Add 2 cups water and simmer on low for 15 minutes. Warm the koftas either in the oven or on the tava. Optional: You can deep fry the koftas also. To serve place warm koftas in a casserole. Either pour boiling hot gravy on the koftas or pour and bake in hot oven of 5 minutes. Garnish with grated cheese and chopped coriander. Serve hot with naan or parathas. 

Making time: 45 minutes. 
Makes: 10 koftas with gravy. 
Shelf life: Best fresh.

----------


## kkkp

-------------------------------------------------------------------
6. Navratan Korma 


Ingredients
2 cups peas boiled 
1 large carrot chopped and boiled 
1/2 cup tomato sauce 
1/4 cup curd 
1/4 cup malai(cream) 
3 tbsp. butter 
1 small sweet lime 
1 small apple 
1 banana 
2 slices pineapple 
10-15 cashewnuts 
20 raisins 
2 glaced cherries for decoration 
1 tbsp. coriander chopped 
1 tbsp. ghee salt to taste 
Dry Masala: 
1 tsp. cuminseeds 

2 tsp. khuskhus (poppyseeds) 1 tsp. cardamoms 

Wet Masala: 
1 large onion 
1/4 cup coconut shredded 
3 green chillies 



Method

Grind the dry and wet masalas separately. Chop all the fruit fine. Heat ghee and fry cashews, drain and keep aside. Add butter to ghee and heat, add the wet masala and fry for 2 minutes. Add the dry masala and salt and fry 2 more minutes. Add the carrots and peas, mix together curd and cream and add to gravy. 

Allow to thicken a bit, add fruit, cashews and raisins and boil till the gravy is thick and the fat separates.

Garnish with grated cheese ,coriander and chopped cherries. Serve hot with naan, roti or paratha. 

Making time: 45 minutes Makes for: 6 Shelf life: Best fresh

----------


## kkkp

-------------------------------------------------------------------
8. Samosa


Ingredients
Ingredients
For cover:
1 cup plain flour (maida)
2 tbsp. warm oil
water to knead dough
For filling:
2 potatoes large boiled, peeled, mashed
1 onion finely chopped
2 green chillies crushed
1/2 tsp. ginger crushed
1/2 tsp. garlic crushed
1 tbsp. coriander finely chopped
1/2 lemon juice extracted
1/2 tsp. turmeric powder
1/2 tsp. garam masala
1/2 tsp. coriander seeds cru shed
1 tsp. red chilli powder
salt to taste
oil to deep fry


Method

For dough:
Make well in the flour.
Add oil, salt and little water.Mix well till crumbly.
Add more water little by little, kneading into soft pliable dough.
Cover with moist cloth, keep aside for 15-20 minutes.
Beat dough on worksurface and knead again. Re-cover.
For filling:
Heat 3 tbsp. oil, add ginger, green chilli, garlic, coriander seeds.
Stir fry for a minute, add onion, saute till light brown.
Add coriander, lemon, turmeric, salt, red chilli, garam masala.
Stir fry for 2 minutes, add potatoes. Stir further 2 minutes.
Cool. Keep aside.
To proceed:
Make a thin 5" diam. round with some dough.
Cut into two halves. Run a moist finger along diameter.
Join and press together to make a cone.
Place a tbsp. of filling in the cone and seal third side as above.
Make five to six. Put in hot oil, deep fry on low to medium till light brown.
Do not fry on high, or the samosas will turn out oily and soggy.
Drain on rack or kitchen paper.
Serve hot with green and tamarind chutneys (refer chutneys), or tomato sauce.
Making time: 45 minutes
Makes: 20 pieces (approx.)
Shelflife: Bestfresh

----------


## kkkp

-------------------------------------------------------------------
9. Masala Vada


Ingredients

1 cup yellow gram (chana) dak
1/2 cup onion finely chopped
1/2 cup coriander finely chopped
1/2 cup dill leaves finely chopped
3-4 green chillies finely chopped
1/2 tsp. cumin seeds
oil o deep fry


Method

Wash and soak dal for 3-4 hours.
Keep 2 tbsp. dal aside, grind the rest,coarsely.
Mix all other ingredients, including whole dal.
Add 2-3 tbsp. hot oil to the mixture.
Heat oil, make pattie shaped rounds with moist palm.
Let carefully into the hot oil.
Fry first one side then the other till golden brown.
Serve hot with green chutney, tamarind chutney, or ketchup
Making time: 20 minutes (excluding soaking time)
Makes: 15 vadas (approx.)
Shelflife: Best fresh

----------


## kkkp

-------------------------------------------------------------------
10. Hot Kachori 


Ingredients

For cover:
1 1/2 cup plain flour
3 tbsp. oil
salt to taste
cold water to knead dough
For filling:
1 cup yellow moong dal washed and soaked for 1/2 hour
1 tsp. garam masala
1 tsp. red chilli powder
1/2 tsp. dhania (coriander) powder
1/2 tsp. coriander seeds crushed coarsely
1/2 tsp. fennel (saunf) seeds crushed coarsely
1/2 tsp. cumin seeds
1/2 tsp. mustard seeds
1 tbsp. coriander leaves finely chopped
salt to taste
2-3 pinches asafoetida
1 tbsp. oil
oil to deep fry
1 tbsp. plain flour for patching


Method

For cover:
Mix flour, salt and oil, knead into soft pliable dough.
Keep aside for 30 minutes.
For filling:
Put plenty of water to boil. Add dal.
Boil dal for 5 minutes, drain.
Cool a little. Heat oil in a heavy pan.
Add all seeds whole and crushed allow to splutter.
Add asafoetida, mix. Add all other ingredients.
Mix well. Do not smash the dal fully.
But enough to make the mixture hold well.
Remove from fire, cool.
Divide into 15 portions.
Shape into balls with greased palms.
Keep aside.
To proceed:
Make a paste with water, of flour for patching.
Keep aside.
Take a pingpong ball sized portion of dough.
Knead into round. Roll into 4" diam. round.
Place one ball of filling at centre.
Pick up round and wrap ball into it like a pouch.
Break off excess dough carefully.
Do not allow cover to tear.
Press the ball with palm, making it flattish and round.
Repeat for 4-5 kachories.
Deep fry in hot oil, on low flame only.
If the kachori get a hole anywhere, apply some paste.
Return to oil and finish frying.
Turn and repeat for other side.
Fry till golden and crisp. Small bubbles must appear over kachori.
Drain and serve hot with green and tamarind chutneys.
Making time: 1 hour (excluding soaking and cooling times)
Makes: 10-12 pieces
Shelf life: 2-3 days
Note: Take care to fry on low. Hurried frying will result in soggy and oily kachories.

----------


## kkkp

-------------------------------------------------------------------
11. Spicy Sev


Ingredients

2 cups gram flour (besan)
1/2 tsp. ajwain (omam) seeds
1 1/2 tsp. red chilli powder
1 tbsp. oil
salt to taste
2-3 pinches asafoetida
water to make dough
oil to deep fry


Method


1.Mix the chilli, oil, salt and seeds into the flour.
2.Add enough water to make a dough which is quite gooey.
3.It should not be pliable but sticky.
4.Grease the inside of a Sev-press, fill with the dough.
5.Press into hot oil, and fry lightly on both sides.
6.Drain well and cool before storing.
Variation:
You may adjust the chillies as per taste.
You may omit chillies to make bland sev.
You may add finely crushed dried herbs (eg. mint) for add flavour.
Note: A sevpress is similar to a vermicelli press, but it should be small enough to handle over hot oil.
Making time: 15-20 minutes
Makes: 250 grams approx.

----------


## kkkp

-------------------------------------------------------------------
12. Pear and Mango Chutney 


Ingredients

250 gms. raw firm mango
250 gms. pears.
500 gms. sugar
2 tsp. salt
1 tsp. red chilli powder
1 tsp. garam masala
1 tbsp. marshmelon (kharbooja) seeds.
1 tbsp. raisins.
2 cloves powdered
8 each almonds and cashews chopped finely.


Method


Peel and mash and pear.
Put 1 tbsp. sugar in a heavy saucepan.
Heat on a low flame, stirring and cooking till it turns brown.
Add 500 ml. water and boil.
When the sugar has fully dissolved in the water add remaining sugar.
When it begins to boil again add the mashed fruit, cashew, raisins, seeds, chilli and salt.
Boil till a thick jam consistency is obtained. Stir occasionally.
Add the clove powder and garam masala.
Cool a bit and transfer to clean airtight jar.
Making time: 1 hour
Shelf life: 1 month
Makes 1.5 kgs. chutney.

----------


## kkkp

-------------------------------------------------------------------
13. Green All-Purpose Chutney 


Ingredients

15 green chillies
1/2 cup coriander
1/2 lemon
1 tbsp. sev or potato wafers crushed
1/2 tsp. jaggery
salt to taste
1 tsp. oil
1 clovette garlic


Method

Put all the ingredients , except oil and asafoetida , in a small mixie.
Heat the oil and add the asafoetida and put in the mixie.
Run the mixie till a smooth chutney is obtained.
Try using no water or as little as possible to make the chutney keep longer.
Add water as and when required.
Store in a clean glass bottle.
Note: Sev is a fried Indian snack made of gramflour.
Makes 1/2 cup chutney
Making time: 5 minutes
Shelf life: 1 week (refrigerated)

----------


## kkkp

-------------------------------------------------------------------
14. Sarson ka saag 


Ingredients

1 bunch sarson greens
1 bunch spinach
1 onion grated
1/2 tsp. each ginger & garlic grated
3 green chillies
1 tbsp. grated cheese o r paneer (optional)
1/2 lemon juice
salt to taste
2 tbsp. ghee
1 tbsp. oil
1/2 tsp. garam masala
1 tbsp. maize flour


Method


1.Chop both greens, wash, drain.
2.Heat oil in the pressure cooker direct.
3.Add both greens, green chillies, stir.
4.Add ginger, garlic, stir.
5.Add few pinches salt, 1 cup water.
6.Pressure cook till done. (2 whistles).
7.Mash well.
8.Heat ghee in a pan, add onion, saute till brown,
9.Add all other ingredients, except cheese.
10.Stir well and cook till oil separates.
11.Garnish with cheese.
12.Serve hot with makki ki roti, or paratha
Making time: 25 minutes (excluding pressure cooking time)
Makes: 3-4 servings
Shelflife: Best fresh

----------


## kkkp

-------------------------------------------------------------------
15. Sweet Pongal 


Ingredients(for two people)

Moong dhal - 1/2 cup.
Rice - 1/2 cup.
Milk
Coconut
cashew
jaggery
raisins (khish-mish - dry grapes)
cardamom
ghee.


Method


Fry the moong dhal (before washing) till it becomes little light brown (it
will start smelling). Then soak rice and dhal separately for 10 minutes.
Thoroghly wash and keep it in cooker with the right water (lesser is o.k)and
cook it seperately (in two different containers). Meanwhile cut coconut in
very small pieces and fry in ghee. Fry cashew and raisins also separately.
Break the jagerry and put in water (very little) and make a syrup. This is
done because sometimes jagerry has mud and stones. After we make the syrup
strain it through tea strainer. Put the rice and dhal in a big vessel and
add milk (may be one cup) and cook it till all the milk gets absorbed. Add
jaggery syrup and again cook till even it gets absorbed. Add three big table
spoons of ghee, powdered cardamon and cook again for a while. Add fried
coconut, cashews and raisins.
Serve hot in two cups with a spoon of ghee.

----------


## kkkp

-------------------------------------------------------------------
16. Ulundu vada 


Ingredients
urad dhaal
hari mirch
salt



Method

Soak dhaal in water over night. Grind dhaal in little water.
Then make vada shape and deep fry in oil.

----------


## kkkp

-------------------------------------------------------------------
17. Adai 


Ingredients

Rice - 1/2 cup
urad dhaal - 1/4 cup
chana dhaal - 1/4 cup
thoor dhaal - 1/4 cup
yellow moong dhaal - 1/4 cup
red chillis
salt


Method


Soak everything in water over night. Grind with little water.


-------------------------------------------------------------------
18. Dhaal vada 


Ingredients

urad dhaal -
chana dhaal -
red chillis -

:::::::::::::::;sorry guys the measurments are not there


Method

Following is the thread test (tar) to check required consistency of syrup (chashni). If no thread is formed, but there is
stickiness in the syrup when tested, then it is 3/4 tar (thread). This consistency is generally used in dipping sweets like,
gulabjamoon, boondi, jalebi, imarti, etc. Boil some more and when 1 tar forms, it is used in soaking pancake pancakes like
malpua. On further boiling two tars are obtained and this is used in sweets like burfis, mohanthal, etc. At this stage a drop
of syrup dropped on a plate will form a soft ball when cooled. After this stage do no stir briskly and continuously or the
sugar will recrystallise. Still further boiling will form 2 1/2 to 3 tars and this syrup is used to get a white coating of sugar on
sweets like balushahi, surti ghari, etc. At this stage when the syrup is dropped in a plate it will form a hard ball when
cooled. Following are the steps shown to make sugar syrup (chashni) in the right way.
a.Take sugar and water in the ratio of 2 : 1 1/2 unless other wise mentioned.
b.Put both in a deep saucepan to boil, stirring occasionally.
c.When the mixture comes to a boil, add 1/2 cup milk.
d.When a thick scum is formed on the surface of syrup, it is time to strain.
e.Always use a metal strainer or moist cloth to strain the hot syrup, never plas tic.
f.Put back to boil, checking the consistency required as above.
g.Check frequently, because once the first thread forms, it proceeds to thicken to the next stages very quickly.
h.Use as required in the recipe. Make syrup side by side of making the recipe, reheating the syrup too many times will alter
the texture of the resulting sweet dish. To save time, prepare the syrup on a second burner, while making the rest of the
recipe. This will avoid excess wastage of time and unnecessary cooling off, of the fried flours, etc. as the recipe demands.

----------


## kkkp

-------------------------------------------------------------------
19. Shrikhand 


Ingredients

1/2 kg. curds
300 gms. sugar
1/2 tsp. cardamom powder
few strands saffron
1/2 tbsp. pista & almond crushed


Method


Tie curd in a clean muslin cloth overnight. (6-7 hours).
Take into a bowl, add sugar and mix.
Keep aside for 25-30 minutes to allow sugar to dissolve.
Rub saffron into 1 tbsp. milk till well broken and dissolved. Keep aside.
Beat well till sugar has fully dissolved into curd.
Pass through a big holed strong strainer, pressing with hand or spatula.
Mix in cardamom powder and dissolved saffron and half nuts.
Empty into a glass serving bowl, top with remaining nut crush.
Chill for 1-2 hours before serving.
Making time: 20 minutes (excluding tieing and keeping time)
Makes: 6-7 servings
Shelflife: 3-4 days refrigerated
Variations: To make fruit flavoured shrikhand eg. mango, add pulp at the stage of adding cardamom and saffron.

----------


## kkkp

-------------------------------------------------------------------
20. Puranpoli 


Ingredients

300gms. channa (yellowgram) dal
300 gms. jaggery (molasses)
1 tsp. cardamom powder
150 gms. plain flour
1 tbsp. ghee
warm water to knead dough
ghee to serve


Method

Boil dal in plenty of water till soft but not broken.
Drain in a colander for 10-15 minutes.
Pass through an almond grater little by little till all dal is grated.
Mash jaggery till lumps break. Mix well into dal.
Put mixture in a heavy saucepan and cook till a soft lump is formed
Take care to stir continuously, so as not to charr. Keep aside.
Mix ghee, flour, add enough water to make a soft pliable dough.
Take a morsel sized ball of dough, roll into a 4" round.
Place same sized ball of filling in centre, life all round and seal.
Reroll carefully to a 6" diameter round.
Roast on warm griddle till golden brown.
Repeat other side.
Take on serving plate. Apply a tsp. of ghee all over top.
OR
Shallow fry on griddle like a paratha for a better flavour.
But this method will consume more ghee and therefore calories.
Serve hot with dal or amti.
Note: The water drained from boiling dal is used to make the amti. ( a thin curry made using black masala, garam masala
and some mashed
dal.)
Making time: 45 minutes
Makes: 7-8 puranpolis
Shelflife: Best fresh (puran {filling} may be stored in the refrigerator for a week.

----------


## Endurer

WOW!!!!!!!!

way to go kkkp!

thanks for sharing :wink:

----------


## kkkp

a lots more to be on the way. but u guys have to wait until nxt sunday.

----------


## grendel

Thanks for sharing them, kkkp!

----------


## kkkp

21. Patisa (Soan Papdi)

Ingredients
1 1/4 cup gramflour
1 1/4 cup plain flour (maida)
250 gms. ghee
2 1/2 cups sugar
1 1/2 cup water
2 tbsp. milk
1/2 tsp. cardamom seeds crushed coarsely
2 tsp. charmagaz (combination of 4 types of seeds) refer glossary
4" squares cut from a thin polythene sheet

Method
Sift both flours together.
Heat ghee in a heavy saucepan.
Add flour mixture and roast on low till light golden.
Keep aside to cool a little, stirring occasionally.
Prepare syrup simultaneously.
Make syrup out of sugar, water and milk as shown in introduction.
Bring syrup to 2 1/2 thread consistency.
Pour at once into the flour mixture.
Beat well with a large fork till the mixture forms threadlike flakes.
Pour onto a greased surface or thali and roll to 1" thickness lightly.
Sprinkle the charmagaz seeds and elaichi and gently press down with palm.
Cool, cut into 1" squares, wrap individually into square pieces of thin plastic sheet.
Store in airtight container.
Making time: 45 minutes
Makes: 20 pieces (approx.)
Shelflife: 2 weeks

----------


## kkkp

21. Patisa (Soan Papdi)

Ingredients
1 1/4 cup gramflour
1 1/4 cup plain flour (maida)
250 gms. ghee
2 1/2 cups sugar
1 1/2 cup water
2 tbsp. milk
1/2 tsp. cardamom seeds crushed coarsely
2 tsp. charmagaz (combination of 4 types of seeds) refer glossary
4" squares cut from a thin polythene sheet

Method
Sift both flours together.
Heat ghee in a heavy saucepan.
Add flour mixture and roast on low till light golden.
Keep aside to cool a little, stirring occasionally.
Prepare syrup simultaneously.
Make syrup out of sugar, water and milk as shown in introduction.
Bring syrup to 2 1/2 thread consistency.
Pour at once into the flour mixture.
Beat well with a large fork till the mixture forms threadlike flakes.
Pour onto a greased surface or thali and roll to 1" thickness lightly.
Sprinkle the charmagaz seeds and elaichi and gently press down with palm.
Cool, cut into 1" squares, wrap individually into square pieces of thin plastic sheet.
Store in airtight container.
Making time: 45 minutes
Makes: 20 pieces (approx.)
Shelflife: 2 weeks

----------


## kkkp

22. Coconut Burfi

Ingredients
250 gms. finely grated coconut
250 gms. sugar
150 ml. water
ghee for greasing plate

Method
1.Prepare syrup with sugar and water to 2 1/2 thread consistency.
Use method as shown in introduction.
2.Warm coconut in heavy saucepan, pour in the syrup.
3.Stir well and cook till soft lump forms.
4.Spread in a greased plate. Cool.
5.Sprinkle cardamom powder (optional).
6.Cut into squares, store in airtight container.
Making time: 30 minutes
Makes: 20-25 pieces
Shelflife: 2 weeks

----------


## kkkp

23. Imarti

Ingredients
2 cups urad dal
3 cups sugar
300 ml. water
saffron colour
1/2 tsp. cardomom ground
500 gms. ghee to fry
Method

1.Soak urad dal overnight in plenty of water.
2.Wash and drain. Grind to fine thick batter. Put water little by little.
3.Add colour and mix very well.
4.If using a mixie, beat the dal well by hand till fluffy after grinding.
5.Keep aside for 3 hours. More is weather is cold.
6.Make 1 tar sugar syrup as shown in introduction.
7.Add cardomom powder to syrup.
8.Using either an imarti bottle (with nozzle) or cloth as shown in note, form imartis in the hot ghee. Lower flame and
allow to crisp turning once.
9.Remove from ghee, drain and dip in hot syrup.
10.Soak for 3-4 minutes, drain and serve.
11.Repeat for remaining batter.
12.Make 4-5 imartis at a time, depending on size of frying pan.
Note:
Use a flat bottomed frying pan.
The imarti bottle can be substituted with a soft plastic sauce bottle with a nozzle.
If not available, take a 12"x 12" thick cloth, make a buttonhole type hole in centre.
Place over a tumbler and pour in some batter.
Hold like a pouch and press out imartis like icing.
Shape the imartis as follows, make a ring first, then form small ringlets all along the ring.
Till you come to the start.
Making time: 1 hour (excluding soaking and keeping time)
Makes: 20 imartis
Shelflife: (1) Keep unsoaked in syrup for a day. 
      (2) Soak in syrup as required.

----------


## kkkp

24. Kaju Barfi


Ingredients
150 gm cashewnuts
400 gm sugar
elaichi powdered
silver foil (optional)
500 gm khoya

Method
Dry grind the cashew
Mix khoya (grated) and sugar
Heat in a heavy pan, stirring continuously.
Once the sugar dissolves, add the cashew (powdered) and elaichi
Cooking, constantly stir till soft lump is formed and does not stick to sides
Roll on a flat surface to desired thickness and apply silver foil.

----------


## kkkp

25. Khajur Burfi or Rolls

Ingredients
1 tin condensed milk
1 kg khajur deseeded (dates)
250 gm mixed dryfruits (badam, cashew, pista)
1/2 cup dessicated dry coconut

Method
Break up khajur coarsely
Add milkmaid and dryfruit all in a heavy, non-stick pan.
Cook on slow flame, stirring continuously.
Do not allow to stick to bottom.
It takes a while to cook
Stir gently till a soft lump forms.
Spread some of the coconut on a butter paper sheet.
Grease hands and take a chunk of the mixture and roll into a thick roll, on the sheet, all the coconut to cover it.
Chill the rolls in the fridge
Cut into slices Or set in a tray and cut into squares.

----------


## kkkp

26. Kalakand (Milk Burfi)

Ingredients
2 litres milk
1/2 to 3/4 cup sugar
chopped nuts to decorate (pista, almonds)
silver foil (optional)
1/2 tsp citric acid dissolved in 1/2 cup water.

Method
Boil half the milk and add the citric solution as it comes to boil
Switch off gas. Once the chenna settles sieve through muslin cloth, press out excess water, take in a plate and press
down.
Do not knead.
Put the remaining milk in a heavy pan and boil to half.
Add the chenna and boil till the mixture thickens, stirring continuously.
Add the sugar and continue to cook, stirring all the while till softly thickens in a lump.
Set in a tray, apply silver foil and sprinkle the chopped nuts.

----------


## kkkp

27. Badam ka seera

Ingredients
1 1/2 cup almonds soaked overnight
3 cups hot milk
250 gm ghee
1/2 to 1/3 cup sugar

Method
Peel the almonds, wash and grind to fine paste.
Heat ghee in a heavy pan.
Add paste and cook on first high then slow flame, stirring continuosly.
After a while it should turn a light brown and aromatic.
Carefully pour hot milk and stir.
Use a long-handled spatula as the mixture tends to splatter.
When thickens, add the sugar and cook, stirring continously and gently till ghee begins to separate.
Decorate with chopped nuts and serve hot.

----------


## kkkp

28. Carrot Halwa

Ingredients
1 kg juicy orange carrots
1 1/2 litre milk
400-500 gm sugar
elaichi powder (cardomon)
saffron few flakes
few drops orange colour (optional)
1 tbsp ghee

Method
Peel and grate carrots
Put milk and carrots in a heavy saucepan. Boil till thick, stirring occassionally. Once it starts thickening, stir
continuously. Add sugar and cook
further till thickens. Add ghee, elaichi, saffron and colour. Stir on low heat till the mixture collects in a soft ball or the
ghee oozes out. Serve
hot, decorated with a chopped almond or pista.

----------


## kkkp

29. Doodhi Halwa

Ingredients
1 kg doodhi
1 1/2 litre milk
400-500 gm sugar
elaichi powder (cardomon)
saffron few flakes
1 tbsp ghee

Method
Peel and grate Dudhi
Put milk and dudhi in a heavy saucepan. Boil till thick, stirring occassionally. Once it starts thickening, stir
continuously. Add sugar and cook
further till thickens. Add ghee, elaichi, saffron and colour. Stir on low heat till the mixture collects in a soft ball or the
ghee oozes out. Serve
hot, decorated with a chopped almond or pista.

----------


## kkkp

30. Chickoo Halwa

Ingredients
6 chickoos
1/2 tea cup milk
1/4 - 1/3 cup sugar
150 gms khoya or milk powder made paste.
2 - 3 drops cochineal (essence)
1 tbsp ghee

Method
Peel and mash chickoos or blend.
Add milk and boil in heavy saucepan.
When slightly thick add khoya and cook, stirring continuously.
Add sugar and ghee. Cook on low turning continuously till ghee oozes.
Garnish with almond or walnut in centre of the halwa.

----------


## bobz

thanx dude-will try soon.

----------


## kkkp

will be updated in a week or two. as i am little busy.

----------


## Endurer

take your time  :Smile:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

wow ..good..i love cooking and eating

----------


## kkkp

I apologize for the delay..
(as i have forgotted my user id and password)

31. Dal ka seera


Ingredients

500 gm Moong dal (green)
500 gm sugar
500 gm ghee
saffron soaked in a little milk
elaichi powder
water about 250 ml.


Method


Soak the dal for 5-6 hours.
Wash and remove the skins well.
Grind dal fine either in a stone grinder or electric grinder or mixie.
Use as little water as possible.
Put sugar and water in a pan and put to boil.
Once sugar dissolve add a few tblsp. of milk.
As the syrup boils the scum will rise.
Remove with a strain.
Further boil till the syrup become sticky between the fingers.
(One thread should fall when poured from a tilted spoon) keep aside.
Heat the ghee in a heavy kadai (vessel) and add dal.
Keep stirring rigorously to avoid burning.
Once the dal stops sticking to the vessel, stir gradually till golden brown, and ghee begins to separate.
Pour the hot syrup, add elaichi and dissolved saffron.
Stir very carefully, not allowing hand to be scalded. Cook slowly till all water is absorbed.
Decorate with chopped dry fruit.
Serve hot especially on a cold day.

----------


## kkkp

32. Atte ka seera


Ingredients

2 tbsp. wheat flour
2 1/2 tbsp. ghee
3/4 to 1 cup sugar or molasses (jaggery)
elaichi powder
chopped pista and almonds


Method


Add flour and roast on slow fire, stirring continuously
Side by side add to sugar 2 1/2 cups water and keep to boil
When the atta becomes a golden brown, add the boiling sweet water
Stir gently and continuously till excess water evaporates and the ghee separates.
Decorate with chopped nuts

----------


## mytonse

WOW!!

The names od the recipes surprise me the most!!

----------


## naive

zabardast hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## nithyaramani

very nice receipes, thanks

----------


## kkkp

33. Beetroot Halwa 


Ingredients

1 kg beetroot
1 1/2 litre milk
400-500 gm sugar
elaichi powder (cardomon)
saffron few flakes
1 tbsp ghee


Method


Peel and grate beetroot
Put milk and dudhi in a heavy saucepan. Boil till thick, stirring occassionally. Once it starts thickening, stir
continuously. Add sugar and cook
further till thickens. Add ghee, elaichi, saffron and colour. Stir on low heat till the mixture collects in a soft ball or the
ghee oozes out. Serve
hot, decorated with a chopped almond or pista.

----------


## kkkp

34. Rava (Semolina) Ladoo


Ingredients

1 cup rava
3/4 cup sugar
2 tbsp. ghee
1/4 cup milk


Method


Take ghee in a deep saucepan and heat.
Add rava and cook on low heat. Stir continuously.
When the rava turns light brown add the sugar. Stir for 3-4 minutes.
Keep aside cool for some time. Add cardomom powder, coconut flakes and saffron.
Add half the milk. Mix well. Wet hand with milk and shape the mixture in ladoos.
Serves: 12 helpings
Time required: 1/2 hr.
Shelf life : 15 days

----------


## kkkp

35. Rossogolla 


Ingredients

1 litre milk
1/2 tsp. citric acid
1 1/2 cups sugar
4 cups water
2-3 drops rose essence


Method


Heat the milk and bring to boil.
Cool the milk for a couple of hours. Remove the cream layer.
Reheat the milk and bring to a boil.
Add the citric acid dissolved in some water.
Stir slowly till the milk is fully curdled.
Keep as it is for 5 minutes.
Meanwhile heat the sugar and water in a wide sauce pan. Bring to a boil.
Strain the milk through a muslin cloth. Wash the chenna in the cloth under cold running water.
29
Press out the excess water and remove in a wide plate.
Gently knead into a soft dough by passing between fingers.
Make twelve equal sized balls of the dough.
Let them into the boiling water. Cover with a perforated lid. Boil for 13 to 15 minutes.
Take off from heat and cool them to room temperature.
Add essence and chill for at least 4 to 5 hours.
Serves: 6 helpings
Time required: 1/2 hour.

----------


## mytonse

Well well one more to water thru ..

Gusy this 332 recipes gives me a hard time to just watch..

i gave my mom the Older ones..will post when she cooks them..

----------


## Jharna

very good 


nice work

----------

